# Error: Unable to get file, when pkg_add-ing.



## fender0107401 (May 5, 2012)

Hi all:

See this

```
# pkg_add -r vim octave firefox
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/vim.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/tcl-modules-8.5.11.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/tcl-8.5.11.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/lua-5.1.4_6.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/ctags-5.8.tbz... Done.

**************************************************************************
The executable for Exuberant CTAGS is installed as /usr/local/bin/exctags
**************************************************************************

Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/cscope-15.7a.tbz... Done.

SECURITY NOTE: The VIM software has had several remote vulnerabilities
discovered within VIM's modeline support.  It allowed remote attackers to
execute arbitrary code as the user running VIM.  All known problems
have been fixed, but the FreeBSD Security Team advises that VIM users
use 'set nomodeline' in ~/.vimrc to avoid the possibility of trojaned
text files.

Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/Latest/octave.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/xbitmaps-1.1.1.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/libwww-5.4.0_4.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/hdf5-1.8.7.tbz... Done.
Fetching ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/tex-texmflocal-1.9.tbz... Done.
[B]Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9.0-release/All/pdflib-7.0.4.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)[/B]
```

After the installation of octave:

```
pkg_add: could not find package pdflib-7.0.4 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gnuplot-4.4.3' failed!
```

How to solve it.


----------



## Beastie (May 5, 2012)

It seems like print/pdflib is not available as package for any FreeBSD version and any architecture. I guess its license prevents it from being distributed in binary form?!

You'll probably have to build it yourself using ports then retry installing the main package. Or maybe force (*pkg_add -f*) the installation of the main package, then run it and see if it really needs PDFLib or can run fine without it.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2012)

Beastie said:
			
		

> It seems like print/pdflib is not available as package for any FreeBSD version and any architecture. I guess its license prevents it from being distributed in binary form?!


Yep.

```
RESTRICTED=	many odd restrictions on usage and distribution
```

I don't quite understand why math/gnuplot depends on something, by default, that's not allowed to distribute. I would have expected the default to be off so it can be packaged properly.


----------

